# throwing up her food?



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

my german shepherd is three months old, ive been feeding her this food idk what its called for about three days now, but it has red colored food in it, about an hour ago she puked some of it up it looked like blood at first but i looked and it is more of a pinkish red it looks like her red food chewed up, does anyone know why she could be puking it up?
thanks!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I was told that changes in food should be made gradually. You need to transition your puppy into the new food. Just curious, did you buy the food and toss the bag or did someone give you the food? Just wondering why you don't know what is it. Only asking because knowing what kind of food it is will help people give you their opinions. Hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If she's normal weight and acting healthy, don't worry about one vomit session. 

BUT make sure you keep her quiet for awhile after eating. You may want to make sure to feed her smaller meals 2 or 3 times a day, NOT just one big meal.

Keep an eye on her, is there diahrea too?


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

its a change in food because we just got her. and i dont know the food because i didnt buy it my roomate did.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Also, try to buy the best food you can afford. Most of the grocery store brands aren't that good. (Purina One is ok if you only have the grocery store to go to). Otherwise if you look in the puppy section here there are other recommendations. Though we all have to balance what we can afford with what we give.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

i dont know she wont stop throwing up but its clear stuff now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rest her tummy, no food or water for at least 12 hours and then just limit her a small amount of water. If she keeps that down, give her cooked chicken and double boiled rice for a couple few meals, then slowly add in a good quality kibble. 
Take her to the vet if she continues to throw up. Food shouldn't cause more than a few hours of barf(if you've rested the system) It may be more than the food transition.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

okay i will try it thank you!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

will she puke up the rice and chicken?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Holly, I always use cooked chicken and rice when Mac's stomach is upset and he has never thrown in up. I hope you have the same luck.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She's a pup could she have eaten something? When switching foods you have to do it slow using only about 1/4 new kibble to 3/4 whatever kibble they were eating. It takes about a month to do the switch right so keep that in mind. I second fasting her for today and giving only water and a little cooked rice tomorrow afternoon and evening. You also need to look at the bag of food so you know what your feeding your dog- thats kinda important

I don't know what your financial situation is or what kind of pet stores you have access to, but look into higher quality kibbles in your budget like 4health found at tractor supply, or Kirkland foods found at Costco. Orijen, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Acana, and Natural Balance are also good foods though slightly more expensive. Do you know what type of food she was eating before you got her? If not call and find out so you can buy a big bag of that and slowly switch to whatever you ultimately want to feed


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

i will call and find out tomorrow.
and i dont have acess to any big stores i live in the middle of the desert [[my husband is a marine]] so i will try to find one of those foods.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Back when I was feeding kibble I ran out and my husband picked up a store brand...Mac gobbled it down like it was candy but then puked it up later. Someone advised me to try the chicken & rice...thats how I actually started feeding raw...but thats a different thread


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have a tractor supply nearby, they carry a few brands that are better than grocery store kibble. Their 4Health isn't that awful if you can't access other brands. Pups need a lower calcium/phosphorus food for proper growth and these two have it:
Orijen, Wellness super5mix large breed puppy if you can either one of those(order online) it would be the best. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

what do you mean feeding him raw foods?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It sounds like your puppy is eating a food like Beneful or Kibbles & Bits...(they have colored pieces of food).....?!
If it's Kibbles & Bits...they have "chewy bits"...kinda like play dough for kids....BAD STUFF! ..don't feed it.
If she continues to throw up...please take her to the vet. Puppies have the tendency to eat anything...and an "obstruction" in their bowel can happen.
Watch for throwing up the water he/she is drinking also.....
Let us know how he/she is doing...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> It sounds like your puppy is eating a food like Beneful or Kibbles & Bits...(they have colored pieces of food).....?!
> If it's Kibbles & Bits...they have "chewy bits"...kinda like play dough for kids....BAD STUFF! ..don't feed it.
> If she continues to throw up...please take her to the vet. Puppies have the tendency to eat anything...and an "obstruction" in their bowel can happen.
> Watch for throwing up the water he/she is drinking also.....
> Let us know how he/she is doing...


It was Kibbles & Bits that Mac threw up on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hollysmommy, there is a raw/BARF forum here, & will answer your questions about rawfeeding.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

hollysmommy said:


> what do you mean feeding him raw foods?


We feed Mac raw meat instead of kibble. There is a whole section in the forums which talks about raw if you're interested in learning more about it. I don't know how to insert links sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here ya go 
B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are a lot of reasons she might be vomiting. Could be something easily treated like worms, could be giardia, she could have gotten into something, could be crappy food, she could have a partial blockage (how is her poop?), or it could be something serious and major like parvo. You should call your vet tomorrow to rule that out because Parvo is often deadly.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the link and i dont think its parvo because ive had a puppy with parvo before and shes not acting like that but i could be wrong. i will make an appointment as soon as i can until then i will just watch her.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

can i give her tylenol??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Please do not give her anything without talking to your vet. Many anti-inflammatories can _cause_ digestive upset, it's certainly not something you'd want to give a puppy who is already having a digestive problem, and some of them are actually toxic.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> can i give her tylenol??


No! Definitely no tylenol - it's toxic. 

Just get her to the vet and go from there.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

shes stopped throwing up a few hours ago, and after some research here and on the internet im almost positive, that this is due to her change in food. 

She was throwing up what she ate, which turned out to be "Purina Puppy Chow" and her stool is solid, no diarrhea at all, and shes well hydrated. I checked her gums, as well as a "Fur" test a friend of ours recommended that works at a Vet.

Shes still very playful, as much as she can be with the way i'm sure shes feeling right now. Shell still play fetch, and follow me everywhere i go.

According to what i've gathered,vomiting caused from a rapid change in diet has the following symptoms:

Vomiting (obviously haha) 
Can cause constipation

and that's it really. Were going to fast her for 12 hours and then feed her chicken/rice like you all have suggested. and go from there if this continues, also my husband is going to get her the food she was on before we got her tomorrow.

thank you so much!


----------

